# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne > Chirurgia plastyczna >  Endermologia opinie

## Gosia.K

Witam,
Jestem raczej szczupłą osobą, ale również mam problem jak większość kobiet z udami i pośladkami. Mam tam trochę tłuszczyku i cellulit. Czy zabieg taki jak endermologia byłby dla mnie skuteczy?
Chciałabym, żeby wypowiedziała sie osoba, która próbowała. Czy rzeczywiście wyszczupla i redukuje nierówności skóry? 
Czekam na opinie

----------

